# Possible Maltese rescue in Northern California



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I am first on the list to adopt a Maltese - possible mix - as soon as he is released for adoption, probably in a few days. He's older and came in badly matted, but he's been given a verry, very close haircut and his skin looks pretty good underneath it all. He may need follow-up care for one ear and perhaps more dental care. He's been neutered already. He seemed like a sweet little dog - maybe too much so for my small but rowdy dogs!









If you are interested in adopting him, let me know and let's see what we can do. I'm concerned because the public shelter can not be selective (enough) about who it adopts out to, and our little Maltese friends are so fragile.









PM me if you are interested - let's see what we can do for him!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

On getting a longer, better look at him, I think he is purebred, and right around the breed standard size. I'm just not used to seeing them shaved so closely! 

Anyway, I haven't heard from anybody from this forum. But arrangements are being made for fostering for a while, but he may be made available for adoption again in a bit. I'm sure once his ear finishes healing, he will be very much in demand.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Do you not want to adopt him yourself? Could you get a picture posted for people to see? That would probably help with inquiries.

I got a maltese foster last September that was shaved down very close. He would be standing by my two maltese and people would ask me what breed he was. They couldn't even tell he was a maltese.







Now he has a beautiful coat and there is no doubt that he is a maltese.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes, I went there to adopt him when I was told he was medically available, but then the staff person who oversees adoptability told me that she felt he needed fostering for a while.

I only have his "before" picture, which would drive most people away. That's why I did not post it.







After his shave, he looks kind of like a chihuahua with drop ears.

Edited to add:
I am keeping the new sweater I bought for him, just in case.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I hope you get him.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks, I really want what is best for the dog. I don't really "need" another dog myself, but I would want him to get into the kind of a home a Maltese needs and deserves. I have let the people know am available to step in if the other plans for helping him don't work out.


----------



## francine (Jan 4, 2005)

> Thanks, I really want what is best for the dog. I don't really "need" another dog myself, but I would want him to get into the kind of a home a Maltese needs and deserves. I have let the people know am available to step in if the other plans for helping him don't work out.[/B]



Did they find a home for the dog? I haven't been on in a while and wanted to see if I could get more information of possibly adopting him. Thanks


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I understand he is going to be fostered somewhere else, as they feel his ear needs a lot of attention before they could consider placing him in a regular pet home.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

(Original post of April 11 has been edited due to changed circumstances.)

The dog was made available for adoption by a rescue group in Northern California, but I was informed on April 12 that he has already been adopted. 

They have another young Maltese but say they have plenty of applicants already. So I won't be cross-posting him. 

Sorry if anybody got their hopes up.







Keep checking other websites and other shelters!


----------

